# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008



## Vince (27 Jan 2008 às 17:50)

Tópico de monitoramento e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2008

*Links úteis:*

Instituto de Meteorologia
 Acompanhamento Clima
 Relatórios Informação Climática

Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data: 
 Global Temperature Time Series  - Western Europe
 Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2008 às 17:50)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Assim vai este quente mês de Janeiro de 2008 quanto a anomalia de temperaturas em Lisboa e Porto:












http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Agora chega Fevereiro o cenário inverte-se totalmente  e dirás como vai gelado este Fevereiro.


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Agora chega Fevereiro o cenário inverte-se totalmente  e dirás como vai gelado este Fevereiro.



Eu acho é que tu devias era começar a prometer calor, que assim como tens andado a prometer frio isto não vai lá, andas a dar azar, antigamente iam pessoas para a fogueira por muito menos   

Tinha razoáveis expectativas para este mês de Janeiro. 2007 foi um ano menos quente do que os últimos anos, estamos num mínimo solar, o Inverno no Hemisfério Sul foi bastante frio, o fim do Outono no Hemisfério Norte começou muito bem, com nevões bastante cedo na Europa, o Inverno começou e mantem-se puro e duro na América do Norte e Ásia, tudo se alinhava para termos um Janeiro diferente. 
Esta manhã depois duma futebolada na praia e antes dum peixe grelhado, mandei um mergulho na Comporta/Troia, algo que já não fazia desde os tempos de puto, mandar um mergulho no Inverno.

Para Fevereiro confesso que já estou sem grandes esperanças.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



Vince disse:


> Eu acho é que tu devias era começar a prometer calor, que assim como tens andado a prometer frio isto não vai lá, andas a dar azar, antigamente iam pessoas para a fogueira por muito menos
> 
> Tinha razoáveis expectativas para este mês de Janeiro. 2007 foi um ano menos quente do que os últimos anos, estamos num mínimo solar, o Inverno no Hemisfério Sul foi bastante frio, o fim do Outono no Hemisfério Norte começou muito bem, com nevões bastante cedo na Europa, o Inverno começou e mantem-se puro e duro na América do Norte e Ásia, tudo se alinhava para termos um Janeiro diferente.
> Esta manhã depois duma futebolada na praia e antes dum peixe grelhado, mandei um mergulho na Comporta/Troia, algo que já não fazia desde os tempos de puto, mandar um mergulho no Inverno.
> ...



Podes crer mas eu prefiro ir para a agua gelada acho que é menos doloroso do que a fogueira.
O frio tem de se manifestar se o hemisfério norte está quase toda debaixo de fogo nós se calhar só vamos ter animação no Verão  é uma possiblidade remota por agora mas fica no ar  o Inverno só acaba em Março e eu tenho reparado que os modelos estão a começar a mandar o frio para este lado por isso vamos aguardar...

A La Niña baralha o sistema todo.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2008 às 10:17)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Os modelos o que eles acertam mais é nos anti-ciclones, existe anti-ciclones por todo lado.
Quanto ao frio, bom eu não tenho grandes prespectivas para Fevereiro.
Para mim vai seguir a linha do mes de Janeiro.

Quanto a previsões de chuva, bem, sem comentários. Apenas digo, pro ano há mais!!!

Os links são bastantes interessantes e o que diz respeito á precipitação dá para verificar algumas curiosas.
Ultimos 30 dias: Lisboa e Porto foram normais para a época: primeiros 15 dias do mes. Faro choveu somente 40% do normal.
3 meses: Em todos os locais (Lisboa, Porto e Faro) choveu cerca de 50% do normal para a época.
12 meses: Lisboa e Porto choveu cerca de 60% do Normal, enquanto que no Sul, embora não mostre penso que deve ter chovido cerca de 80% do normal.


Panorama para os restantes meses: continuação do período de seca, que já estamos a sentir.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2008 às 11:20)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

*Janeiro*

Os dados oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia sobre o mês de *Janeiro* estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.

*Anomalias Temperatura: mínima, média e máxima*













*Precipitação: Total e Anomalia*










copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia - Acompanhamento Clima

Mais gráficos disponíveis no mesmo local, bem como a informação de Bragança, Porto, Vila Real, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Funchal, Ponta Delgada, Angra do Heroismo e Flores.


----------



## Blizzard (11 Fev 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



Vince disse:


> *Janeiro*
> 
> Os dados oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia sobre o mês de *Janeiro* estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.
> 
> ...




O que torna o gráfico da média das temperaturas mínimas estranho e interessante ao mesmo tempo é a anomalia negativa (ou a não anolamia positiva) do barlavento algarvio. 

Quando está frio aqui, está a gear no resto do país.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2008 às 09:56)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



Vince disse:


> *Janeiro*
> 
> Os dados oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia sobre o mês de *Janeiro* estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.
> 
> *Anomalias Temperatura: mínima, média e máxima*



E no gráfico das anomalias referente à temperatura máxima, Lisboa aparece como uma espécie de Ilha, com a anomalia a ultrapassar os +2,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Resumo do Mês - Janeiro de 2008*

"O IM informa que já se encontra disponível para consulta o Relatório contendo a Informação Climática de Janeiro de 2008. "

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_01_08.pdf

Vamos a ele


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Resumo do Mês - Janeiro de 2008*



Quando na primeira página li: "Na Madeira..."; "Nos Açores...", ainda pensei: "Uahu, finalmente um relatório como deve ser." Mas à medida que fui prosseguindo...
Epá, sem comentários. É que nem nos dizem se foram batidos records de temperaturas, a temperatura mínima simplesmente não existe (ficamos assim sem saber quem ganhou na votação da temperatura mínima do mês de Janeiro), os valores de precipitação são apenas qualitativos, enfim...

E anexos? Onde estão os anexos?

A verba dada ao IM no mês de Janeiro, deve ter sido tão baixa que nem para mais folhas virtuais deu!


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 16:20)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Tá estranho tá. Falta aquela tabela de extremos que era sempre tão interessante, embora neste mês seja realmente importante as médias altas que se registaram e não tanto os extremos. De qualquer forma esperemos que tenha sido esquecimento e não uma decisão de suprimir esses dados a partir de agora.

Portanto temos como pontos mais importantes:



> Em Portugal Continental o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar foi bastante superior ao
> valor médio (1961-1990), cerca de +1.4°C, *sendo o 2º valor mais elevado ocorrido desde 1931* (o
> mais elevado ocorreu em 1981). A média da temperatura média do ar em Janeiro foi cerca de
> +1.5°C superior ao valor médio (1961-1990), sendo o maior valor observado no século XXI.
> ...



O record de temperatura máxima não foi batido. A mais elevada deste mês foi em S. Brás de Alportel, 23.7ºC e oficialmente (desde 1941) consta os 26.0 °C em Ladoeiro a 30  Janeiro 1999. E a mínima mais elevada certamente também não foi, que é a de 17.8 °C em Coimbra a 25 Janeiro de 1959.




Como não vem neste relatório, deixo os extremos de Janeiro que vinham no do ano passado:



> *Extremos absolutos(desde 1941) no mês de Janeiro ( a Janeiro 2007)*
> 
> Maior valor da Temperatura Máxima:
> 26.0 °C em Ladoeiro, 1999, dia 30
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2008 às 00:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*




nimboestrato disse:


> Hoje já se ouviu nos media que o território continental português *está tecnicamente já em Seca *.



Seca meteorológica *desagrava-se* em Janeiro


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> Seca meteorológica *desagrava-se* em Janeiro



enfim não sei em que critérios estes senhores têm mas prontos


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> enfim não sei em que critérios estes senhores têm mas prontos



Se leres os relatórios do IM, tens lá o indice que é usado para a seca meteorológica:



> PDSI - Palmer Drought Severity Index - Índice que se baseia no conceito do balanço da água tendo em conta dados da quantidade de
> precipitação, temperatura do ar e capacidade de água disponível no solo; permite detectar a ocorrência de períodos de seca e classifica-os em
> termos de intensidade (fraca, moderada, severa e extrema).



No relatório de Dezembro tens:



> 37% seca fraca
> 52% seca moderada
> 10% seca severa
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_12_07.pdf



No relatório de Janeiro


> 47% seca fraca
> 52% moderada
> 1% seca severa
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_01_08.pdf



Logo, segundo este indice, houve um pequeno desagravamento. Isto até finais de Janeiro,  desde então a situação já deve ter piorado novamente.

Para finalizar, outro cuidado que é preciso ter é com a origem da informação. O artigo do Público de hoje «Falta de chuva nos últimos meses é a maior em 91 anos», a fonte desta afirmação não foi o IM, mas sim o Instituto da Água (Inag).


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2008 às 02:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se leres os relatórios do IM, tens lá o indice que é usado para a seca meteorológica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é bem visto amigo Vince  mas podes não concordar mas isso para mim são números e basta ver-mos como estão a ficar as nossas barragens para deduzir que existe falta de água, que este inverno precipitação houve pouca, ainda a pouco tempo se fizeram alertas em Bragança em pleno inverno por falta de água e se isto certamente continuar assim nem será preciso chegar ao verão para alertarem para poupar água. Podem dizer que se desagrava em janeiro com base la nos seus números mas a verdade nua e crua é que chegando o Verão muitas torneiras poderão deixar de deitar água e ai nem os numeros nem relatórios vão valer 

2007-12-18 12:11
Bragança
Neve surpreende bragantinos
Autoridades e população preferem a neve à chuva, para fazer face à falta de água na região.


A cidade de Bragança foi surpreendida, ao início da manhã desta terça-feira, pela neve, que está a deixar um fino manto branco pelas ruas. É novidade este ano, mas a verdade é que é o cenário tradicional nos últimos dias do ano ou nos primeiros dias de Janeiro nesta região.

De acordo com informações do Centro Distrital de Operações e Socorro, citado pela Agência Lusa, a temperatura na cidade era, às 11:00, de um grau negativo. Os termómetros desceram aos seis graus negativos durante a noite.

As baixas temperaturas continuam ainda longe dos recordes históricos de 12 graus negativos registados há 60 anos na cidade, de acordo com dados oficiais.

A neve é encarada pelas populações e pelas entidades locais como um cenário ainda mais benéfico do que a chuva para a seca que está a provocar problemas nas reservas de água de Bragança. Alegam que a neve se infiltra mais facilmente saturando os solos e reforçando as nascentes que vão aumentar as reservas nas barragens e açudes.

(c)TVI


----------



## iceworld (14 Fev 2008 às 02:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

No relatório de Dezembro falta 1% do território 

Será que estamos a dar o país aos espanhóis ou ao mar


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 02:48)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> é bem visto amigo Vince  mas podes não concordar mas isso para mim são números e basta ver-mos como estão a ficar as nossas barragens para deduzir que existe falta de água, que este inverno precipitação houve pouca, ainda a pouco tempo se fizeram alertas em Bragança em pleno inverno por falta de água e se isto certamente continuar assim nem será preciso chegar ao verão para alertarem para poupar água. Podem dizer que se desagrava em janeiro com base la nos seus números mas a verdade nua e crua é que chegando o Verão muitas torneiras poderão deixar de deitar água e ai nem os numeros nem relatórios vão valer



Inteiramente de acordo, só que estás aí a fazer uma pequena confusão. Não cabe a uma instituição como o IM ou outras idênticas tomar decisões para minorizar os efeitos de uma seca. Isso cabe aos decisores políticos. Instituições como o IM   tem que fornecer números aos políticos. Cada macaco no seu galho. Se houve um pequeno desagravamento da seca meteorológica de acordo com um Indíce utilizado eles tem que disponibilizar números correctos, não os vão ocultar, manipular ou distorcer com determinado objectivo. Já basta as confusões desse género noutras áreas. O que querias que eles fizessem com os dados que obtiveram ? Que mentissem, que inventassem uns números para o Indice agravar ? Não faz sentido não é ? Agora tu podes é fazer outra coisa. Duvidar dos números ou da eficácia do indice. Isso já é outra historia....




iceworld disse:


> No relatório de Dezembro falta 1% do território
> Será que estamos a dar o país aos espanhóis ou ao mar



Está lá explicado no relatório. Em Dezembro 99% do país estava em seca meteorológica, 1% não estava. Ainda não é dos espanhois


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2008 às 10:43)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Será que é mesmo o Relatório final ou é um relatório preliminar, porque se é um relatório final está mesmo pobre. Não existe precipitação que caiu só um gráfico, a tabela com os dados todos simplesmente desapareceu, e falta muitas outras coisas, apesar de falarem assim por alto dos Açores e Madeira mas esqueceram-se de tudo o resto, só gráficos mesmo muito fracote nota 4 numa escala de 0 a 20, para o Relatório do IM. 
Tenho pena não tarda começo eu a fazer o Relatório para a Região do Algarve e apresentá-lo no meu blog. Vamos ver para Março que novidades vou trazer para o meu blog. Aceito propostas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2008 às 10:48)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



iceworld disse:


> No relatório de Dezembro falta 1% do território
> 
> Será que estamos a dar o país aos espanhóis ou ao mar



É uma pequena faixa litoral entre Faro e Tavira que não encontrava-se em seca no mês de Dezembro.


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 12:12)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



> Este está a ser o segundo ano com menos precipitação desde que há registos, diz o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> 
> Os primeiros registos nacionais do IM datam de 1931 e, desde esse ano, 2008 não é o pior. “É o segundo ano mais gravoso. Tivemos 1981 em que os valores de precipitação ficaram aquém destes”, explicou Adérito Serrão.
> 
> ...


(c) RR


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Mais um artigo, já se começam a manifestar, não tarda requisitam outra vez aviões para fazer chover.


http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/080213Seca+severa+em+Portugal.htm


----------



## Skizzo (14 Fev 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Que relatório tão pobre, ao menos punham os anexos!


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



> *De Outubro a Janeiro choveu 50% da média*
> 
> RITA CARVALHO
> A seca já se instalou mas a situação das reservas é "confortável"
> ...


(c) DN


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mar 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

O relatório de Fevereiro ja foi colocado, e é mais um relatório pobre com apenas 4 páginas, sem anomalias e insolação, e nenhum anexo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Pois, ipá  se recuperarmos da seca durante o Verão atiro-me para um lago de piranhas


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



Vince disse:


> Tá estranho tá. Falta aquela tabela de extremos que era sempre tão interessante, embora neste mês seja realmente importante as médias altas que se registaram e não tanto os extremos. De qualquer forma esperemos que tenha sido esquecimento e não uma decisão de suprimir esses dados a partir de agora.



4 páginas pessoal. 4 páginas... (a primeira delas é a capa).
E desta vez nem anomalias nem nada. Os dados são inteiramente qualitativos e generalistas (nada de números exactos ou casos especificos). A não ser em relação à precipitação na grande Lisboa no dia 18, que já havia sido divulgada anteriormente.

Parece que a seca não está só no litoral norte, mas mesmo dentro da sede do IM. Resta saber se esta data de 31 de Fevereiro de 2008 (página 2), ou de 28 de Fevereiro de 2008 (página 4). Mas onde é que eles andam com a cabeça pah?!


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2008 às 01:19)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Na página onde anunciam o relatório consta que é preliminar. É bom que assim seja, porque depois de ver o podre relatório de Janeiro, este já seria um abuso de confiança ao contribuinte. 

Mas dados como os do quadro-resumo e os extremos do mês acho que já nos podemos despedir deles, e eram para mim o mais útil que esses relatórios tinham. A continuar nesta tendência, o relatório do mês de Março será uma página com links para as nossas estações amadoras...


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Realmente parece mentira...

Pior ainda é o mapa da precipitação não considerar a tremenda carga que caiu em Setúbal. 

Pronto a solução é olhar para os nossos resumos mensais que teem mais informação...


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2008 às 10:30)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Pode ser que seja mesmo preliminar, de resto nem merece comentários. 
Acho que nunca chegaremos a saber quanto caiu afinal em Setúbal, valeu a estação amadora do Miguel para termos uma ideia.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Mar 2008 às 12:47)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

E se contactássemos o IM a pedir para saber o k se passa?


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2008 às 01:34)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Boas noticias! Ou mais ou menos...

Reparei agora que o relatório de Fevereiro do IM já tem mais algumas páginas. http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_02_08.pdf

Mas a verdade é que a informação ainda se enconta muito escassa.
Ao nivel da temperatura, o relatório dá-nos a conhecer que a a anomalia das temperaturas máximas foi de +2,0ºC e da minima +1,6ºC. (média +1,8ºC). Mas pouco mais que isto.
Em relação à precipitação, apenas o destaque para a ultima página do relatório, que faz referência a uma estação que desconhecia: Sacavém, que registou no dia 18 - 153,6mm. No entanto acho estranho que não seja revelada a precipitação acumulada nesta estação ao longo de todo o mês de Fevereiro, uma vez que é possivel que esta tenha ultrapassado os 202mm acumulados pela estação de São Julião do Tojal.

Por fim, a estação de Setubal falhou em 3 horas do dia 18. Bolas pah!! Como é que a estaçã falha naquelas que poderão ter sido as horas mais importantes da sua existência?


----------



## Thomar (8 Mar 2008 às 10:49)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Boas noticias! Ou mais ou menos...
> 
> Reparei agora que o relatório de Fevereiro do IM já tem mais algumas páginas. http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_02_08.pdf
> 
> ...




De facto, é pena que tenha ocorrido essa falha na estação de Setúbal, pois pelos relatos dos membros do fórum, e pelo que se viu na comunicação social, terá chovido em Setúbal tanto ou mais que em Lisboa.

P.S. A Falta de anexos nos relatórios de 2008 do IM, será uma nova política do IM, ou simplesmente falta de meios humanos e/ou dinheiro?


----------



## Vince (8 Mar 2008 às 13:19)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Bem, está então explicado o mistério de Setúbal. Falhas acontecem a todos. Curiosos esses 153,6 mm de Sacavém.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Mas continua muito superficial esses relatórios simplesmente tiraram os anexos a coisa mais importante em relação a dados, ou seja, em Janeiro e Fevereiro não posso comparar valores o que é mau, este IM cada vez fico mais desiludido


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Mês de Março começou bem mais fresco:

Bragança







Lisboa






Faro






Fonte e mais gráficos aqui: http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

E deixo para o fim a noticia mais triste da conversa pós-palestra de hoje.

Lembram-se dos anexos dos relatórios mensais?

Pois bem... Acabaram-se definitivamente. Não por esquecimento, não por excesso de páginas virtuais, mas por questões económicas.

Ao que parece os dados espefícicos têm uma boa procura comercial. E sendo omitidos, há mais pessoas a pagar por eles.
Fiquei sem palavras e já nem disse mais nada.


----------



## Minho (14 Mar 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



AnDré disse:


> E deixo para o fim a noticia mais triste da conversa pós-palestra de hoje.
> 
> Lembram-se dos anexos dos relatórios mensais?
> 
> ...



Más notícias


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2008 às 01:28)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Lamentável... Esqueceram-se de quem lhes paga o grosso do orçamento?


----------



## Thomar (15 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



AnDré disse:


> E deixo para o fim a noticia mais triste da conversa pós-palestra de hoje.
> 
> Lembram-se dos anexos dos relatórios mensais?
> 
> ...



Realmente, esta notícia era o pior que se poderia esperar...   

Já não bastava alguns dos serviços colocados no site falharem constantemente, (ex: os radares, as estações), e agora isto, sem dúvida devem estar a seguir o exemplo vindo de espanha...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2008 às 13:30)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



AnDré disse:


> E deixo para o fim a noticia mais triste da conversa pós-palestra de hoje.
> 
> Lembram-se dos anexos dos relatórios mensais?
> 
> ...



Só nos resta protestar como os nossos vizinhos espanhóis fizeram e eles recuaram


----------



## Luis França (25 Mar 2008 às 11:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Voltei ontem do Algarve onde estava um verdadeiro "frigorífico". Estive na zona de Vilamoura desde dia 21 onde, nessa noite, tive 6ºC às 2 da manhã com um windchill muito vincado numa vertente virada a norte (o vento era de NNW). Vi, durante o dia, muitas pessoas enceboladas com várias camadas de roupa, como se fosse pleno Inverno rigoroso. Só os nórdicos andavam de t-shirt e calções e alguns tugas iluminados pelo Al Gore....
De resto na praia viam-se alguns indígenas todos vestidos ou embrulhados em cobertores....

Ao sol conseguia-se "aquecer" debaixo daquela roupa toda mas o ventinho era gelado  . Temperaturas normais para esta época? Já estou como o Luper... devem ter os termómetros ao pé do fogão ou mal calibrados, como convém. Há que manter o embuste.

Se fizesse este tempo em Agosto era o delírio dos pinguins ....


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 11:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Luis França disse:


> Voltei ontem do Algarve onde estava um verdadeiro "frigorífico". Estive na zona de Vilamoura desde dia 21 onde, nessa noite, tive 6ºC às 2 da manhã com um windchill muito vincado numa vertente virada a norte (o vento era de NNW). Vi, durante o dia, muitas pessoas enceboladas com várias camadas de roupa, como se fosse pleno Inverno rigoroso. Só os nórdicos andavam de t-shirt e calções e alguns tugas iluminados pelo Al Gore....
> De resto na praia viam-se alguns indígenas todos vestidos ou embrulhados em cobertores....
> 
> Ao sol conseguia-se "aquecer" debaixo daquela roupa toda mas o ventinho era gelado  . Temperaturas normais para esta época? Já estou como o Luper... devem ter os termómetros ao pé do fogão ou mal calibrados, como convém. Há que manter o embuste.
> ...




Esta situação é perfeitamente normal, acho que as temperaturas andam bem acima da média, muito acima até. 

Como diriam os Americas, "move along, nothing to see here, move along". 

Reparem que qualquer indicio de temperaturas normais para a Primavera é sempre retirado a 3 ou 4 dias de distância. Onde andas tu Primavera?

PS: Alguem já notou que existem árvores com folhas já secas?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2008 às 12:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



LUPER disse:


> A média das máximas aqui no meu brugo é de 17.1 em Março, e este mês tenho andado quase todos os dias bem abaixo disto. Pessoalmente penso que os 22º que o freemeteo e outros coisas da net anunciam para Sabado, irão ficar reduzidos a 18º com muito boa vontade.



Sim que a partir de agora o frio não morre nasce agora é calor a mais de 180h e frio quando chega á actualidade


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Pronto, amigos do frigorífico, façam lá a vossa festa do frio que estes dias estão abaixo das médias, também tem direito  
E oxalá que se mantenha algum frio e principalmente a chuva por mais algum tempo


Mas esquecer o que está para trás é batota 

*3 meses*






*1 ano*


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 12:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Vince disse:


> Pronto, amigos do frigorífico, façam lá a vossa festa do frio que estes dias estão abaixo das médias, também tem direito
> E oxalá que se mantenha algum frio e principalmente a chuva por mais algum tempo
> 
> 
> ...




Olha, olha, afinal o verão foi acima da média e eu não sabia


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Olha, olha, afinal o verão foi acima da média e eu não sabia



Hey LUPER

Eu aconselhava-te a espreitares os relátórios climáticos do IM dos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto de 2007, para a estação da Gago Coutinho, uma vez que os gráficos apresentados em cima vão de encontro a esta estação e não ao país todo.
E posteriormente, tira do que viste as tuas próprias conclusões.

Depois então diz-nos se o verão de 2007 teve temperaturas acima ou abaixo da média na Gago Coutinho!


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Hey LUPER
> 
> Eu aconselhava-te a espreitares os relátórios climáticos do IM dos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto de 2007, para a estação da Gago Coutinho, uma vez que os gráficos apresentados em cima vão de encontro a esta estação e não ao país todo.
> E posteriormente, tira do que viste as tuas próprias conclusões.
> ...



A estação de Gago Coutinho é apenas uma estração e por sinal muito bem localizada, tal como a de Aveiro, era impossivel colocarem num local mais quente, literamente dentro de água. Os dias falam por si, simplesmente a sonegação de dados é por demais evidente em todo o lado. 

Convido a todos a espreitarem a corrente das Canárias, vejam se a encontram , curioso não é?


----------



## meteo (25 Mar 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



LUPER disse:


> A estação de Gago Coutinho é apenas uma estração e por sinal muito bem localizada, tal como a de Aveiro, era impossivel colocarem num local mais quente, literamente dentro de água. Os dias falam por si, simplesmente a sonegação de dados é por demais evidente em todo o lado.
> 
> *Convido a todos a espreitarem a corrente das Canárias, vejam se a encontram* , curioso não é?


ai já está a entrar numa área que não domino ..   o que quer dizer não haver a corrente das Canárias nesta altura ?


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



meteo disse:


> ai já está a entrar numa área que não domino ..   o que quer dizer não haver a corrente das Canárias nesta altura ?



Eu pessoalmente não a consigo descortinar através do mapa de temperaturas, reparem que as isotermas no Atlantico estão na horizontal, curioso, não?


----------



## meteo (25 Mar 2008 às 13:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Eu pessoalmente não a consigo descortinar através do mapa de temperaturas, reparem que as isotermas no Atlantico estão na horizontal, curioso, não?


isotermas na horizontal,o que quer dizer isso ?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

É impressão minha ou o ar frio vai até ás Canárias


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 15:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Olha, olha, afinal o verão foi acima da média e eu não sabia



Aqui foi na média. E noutras zonas do país foi abaixo da média. Tivemos portanto um Verão um pouco frio e tivemos agora um Inverno um pouco quente. A que conclusões podes chegar ao fim destes dias de frio? Para já acho que nenhumas. Quanto à Gago Coutinho, sim, deve ser uma má estação para estas coisas por estar inserida no meio urbano e próxima de um grande aeroporto, não por estar proxima de água, presumindo que tenhas falado da água por ser no litoral. Mas o aeroporto sempre lá esteve.




Mário Barros disse:


> É impressão minha ou o ar frio vai até ás Canárias



O Rog há vários dias que tem dado conta da frescura para a zona.


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Vince disse:


> Aqui foi na média. E noutras zonas do país foi abaixo da média. Tivemos portanto um Verão um pouco frio e tivemos agora um Inverno um pouco quente. A que conclusões podes chegar ao fim destes dias de frio? Para já acho que nenhumas. Quanto à Gago Coutinho, sim, deve ser uma má estação para estas coisas por estar inserida no meio urbano e próxima de um grande aeroporto, não por estar proxima de água, presumindo que tenhas falado da água por ser no litoral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em relação à água referia-me á estação de Aveiro, não à de Gago Coutinho


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

O Rog há vários dias que tem dado conta da frescura para a zona.[/QUOTE]

Nesta imagem das temp. actuais, identifica-se bem a bolsa de ar frio e a sua dimensão.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Querem lá ver .... que entrámos no arrefecimento global e eu não sabia !!

Só porque estão uns miseráveis dias frios ou mais frios, relativamente abaixo da média, aparece logo a teoria do arrefecimento global, do mesmo modo que quando aparece o contrário aparece os defensores do aquecimento global!!

É isso e o pólo norte desaparecer daqui a 7 anos, se calhar até vamos poder tomar banhos de sol, no pólo norte juntamente com os ursos polares e os pinguins .... fazemos uma festa a tres (homem, pinguim, urso, "frigorificos" e "torradeiras" ) !!

Desculpem ser um bocado duro na resposta mas creio que aqui no fórum alguns membros exageram demasiado (talvez pelas suas paixões) no que dizem e para quem lê ... tem a ideia que se calhar de 2 em 2 semanas tem um ciclo climático ...... e depois queixam-se dos jornalistas dizerem sempre que chove um pouco mais .... que é efeito do aquecimento climático !!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Só porque estão uns miseráveis dias frios ou mais frios, relativamente abaixo da média, aparece logo a teoria do arrefecimento global, do mesmo modo que quando aparece o contrário aparece os defensores do aquecimento global



Esperemos que estes miseráveis dias frios não se prologuem por mais 5/6 meses  se não o povo tem as férias estragadas já nem no Algarve se safam.


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Querem lá ver .... que entrámos no arrefecimento global e eu não sabia !!
> 
> Só porque estão uns miseráveis dias frios ou mais frios, relativamente abaixo da média, aparece logo a teoria do arrefecimento global, do mesmo modo que quando aparece o contrário aparece os defensores do aquecimento global!!
> 
> ...




Pinguins no Polo Norte vai ser dificil, mas nunca se sabe. Quanto ao degelo total....

Caro Algarvio, o verão passado foi o que foi, e este vai pelo mesmo caminho, calor era antigamente com as noites de 30º, não o que se tem passado ultimamente. O clima no Algarve tem sofrido uma grande alteração, nomeadamente a nivel do vento e da temperatura, o ano passado foi um bom exemplo disso mesmo.


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 16:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Esperemos que estes miseráveis dias frios não se prologuem por mais 5/6 meses  se não o povo tem as férias estragadas já nem no Algarve se safam.


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 16:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

O GFS voltou a cortar no "calor" para o fim de semana, daqui a pouco ainda mete a iso 0 novamente a passar no norte


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



LUPER disse:


> O GFS voltou a cortar no "calor" para o fim de semana, daqui a pouco ainda mete a iso 0 novamente a passar no norte



Não me admirava, se em 6 horas retira tanto... 

Realmente já foi aqui dito hoje: durante o Inverno os modelos retiravam frio de run para a run, agora metem!

Bom eu gosto de frio meus caros, durante o Inverno incluo-me claramente no grupo daqueles que esperam ansiosamente pelo frio e pela neve 

Mas o problema é que agora nem pão nem queijo (se é que me faço entender)! É tarde para grandes nevões, mas também parece que o calor fugiu! 

Tempo doido...


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Não me admirava, se em 6 horas retira tanto...
> 
> Realmente já foi aqui dito hoje: durante o Inverno os modelos retiravam frio de run para a run, agora metem!
> 
> ...



É isso mesmo, o calor é sempre adiado, e sim o tempo está "doido". Ainda ontem falei com várias pessoas com mais de 70 anos que atestaram bem isso mesmo, mas claro isso vale o que vale.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Não me admirava, se em 6 horas retira tanto...
> 
> Realmente já foi aqui dito hoje: durante o Inverno os modelos retiravam frio de run para a run, agora metem!
> 
> ...



Estamos em periodo de transicção vamos lá ver quanto tempo é que vai levar :assobio: será até Setembro


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 16:34)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Esperemos que estes miseráveis dias frios não se prologuem por mais 5/6 meses  se não o povo tem as férias estragadas já nem no Algarve se safam.



É pena os diversos sites de apostas internacionais não fazerem apostas do tempo para cá porque gostava de ver o pessoal a pôr a carteira onde põe as palavras


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Vince disse:


> É pena os diversos sites de apostas internacionais não fazerem apostas do tempo para cá porque gostava de ver o pessoal a pôr a carteira onde põe as palavras



Eu gostava era de ver a malta apostar no aquecimento, isso sim....

Estou a ver que vamos atravessar mais um periodo que deveria ser quente, mas que não o irá ser, e isso vai dar muita dor de cabeça a muito "aquecedor"


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Pinguins no Polo Norte vai ser dificil, mas nunca se sabe. Quanto ao degelo total....
> 
> Caro Algarvio, o verão passado foi o que foi, e este vai pelo mesmo caminho, calor era antigamente com as noites de 30º, não o que se tem passado ultimamente. O clima no Algarve tem sofrido uma grande alteração, nomeadamente a nivel do vento e da temperatura, o ano passado foi um bom exemplo disso mesmo.



É verdade não viram a reportagem hoje num dos Telejornais (creio que foi hoje) em que vários "especialistas" apontavam para que segundo o ritmo de degelo actual dentro de 7 anos deixaria de haver gelo no Pólo Norte ... 

PS: sim foi mesmo falado em Polo Norte .... todinho !!!


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 16:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Meus caros: Tópico "há mesmo aquecimento global?" ou outros afins...

(Estou só a dizer isto senão daqui a bocadinho ainda levamos um puxão de orelhas justificado por parte da moderação, porque os leitores que vêm aqui ver o que lhes poderá reservar Março, ficam a perguntar porque aqui já se fala do "hipotético futuro"  )


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> É verdade não viram a reportagem hoje num dos Telejornais (creio que foi hoje) em que vários "especialistas" apontavam para que segundo o ritmo de degelo actual dentro de 7 anos deixaria de haver gelo no Pólo Norte ...
> 
> PS: sim foi mesmo falado em Polo Norte .... todinho !!!



Mas esses iluminados não perceberam que para isso acontecer, tinhamos que ter o verão todo a iso 10 em cima da Gronelândia. E mesmo assim a inercia térmica do gelo é enorme. 

Eles que vão ver que o gelo ainda não começou o ciclo de descida este ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Luis França disse:


> Voltei ontem do Algarve onde estava um verdadeiro "frigorífico". Estive na zona de Vilamoura desde dia 21 onde, nessa noite, tive 6ºC às 2 da manhã com um windchill muito vincado numa vertente virada a norte (o vento era de NNW). Vi, durante o dia, muitas pessoas enceboladas com várias camadas de roupa, como se fosse pleno Inverno rigoroso. Só os nórdicos andavam de t-shirt e calções e alguns tugas iluminados pelo Al Gore....
> De resto na praia viam-se alguns indígenas todos vestidos ou embrulhados em cobertores....
> 
> Ao sol conseguia-se "aquecer" debaixo daquela roupa toda mas o ventinho era gelado  . Temperaturas normais para esta época? Já estou como o Luper... devem ter os termómetros ao pé do fogão ou mal calibrados, como convém. Há que manter o embuste.
> ...






LUPER disse:


> Caro Algarvio, o verão passado foi o que foi, e este vai pelo mesmo caminho, calor era antigamente com as noites de 30º, não o que se tem passado ultimamente. O clima no Algarve tem sofrido uma grande alteração, nomeadamente a nivel do vento e da temperatura, o ano passado foi um bom exemplo disso mesmo.



É verdade nunca me lembro de estar tanto frio pela Páscoa como este ano, mesmo em anos que têm chovido. Só pensam no Algarve sol e praia apanharam um balde de água fria, adorei .

Quanto ao que Luper disse tem alguma razão desde de 2004 o Algarve nunca mais registou noites com temperaturas superiores a 26ºC, o ano passado o Verão à noite em Agosto estava frio, choveu como nunca choveu e cada vez mais tem chovido com maior regularidade em Agosto.


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 18:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> É verdade nunca me lembro de estar tanto frio pela Páscoa como este ano, mesmo em anos que têm chovido.



Mas não te esquecas de um pequeno detalhe. A última vez que uma Páscoa foi tão cedo foi há 95 anos e só voltará a ser tão cedo daqui a 220 anos. O ano passado foi a 8 de Abril e no ano anterior a 16 de Abril, só há 3 anos é que foi em Março e mesmo assim a 27 Março, a maioria é sempre em Abril. Na transição entre Inverno e Primavera uma, duas ou mesmo três semanas fazem por vezes alguma diferença.


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Vince disse:


> Mas não te esquecas de um pequeno detalhe. A última vez que uma Páscoa foi tão cedo foi há 95 anos e só voltará a ser tão cedo daqui a 220 anos. O ano passado foi a 8 de Abril e no ano anterior a 16 de Abril, só há 3 anos é que foi em Março e mesmo assim a 27 Março, a maioria é sempre em Abril. Na transição entre Inverno e Primavera uma, duas ou mesmo três semanas fazem por vezes alguma diferença.



Cheira-me que este ano não fará diferença nenhuma, é que a Pascoa já lá vai e o frio ainda por cá anda.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



LUPER disse:


> A estação de Gago Coutinho é apenas uma estração e por sinal muito bem localizada, tal como a de Aveiro, era impossivel colocarem num local mais quente, literamente dentro de água. Os dias falam por si, simplesmente a sonegação de dados é por demais evidente em todo o lado.



As estações que enunciaste podem nem estar no melhor lugar, mas nem por isso deixam de ter uma normal climática. Desde que os dados sejam comparados sempre para a mesma estação sem que se a mude de lugar, consegue-se sempre achar uma anomalia ou positiva ou negativa referente a uma normal, que no nosso cada são 30 anos.

E o facto de estar dentro de água não quer dizer que seja um lugar quente. Pode até sê-lo no inverno, mas no verão é o lugar mais fresco de certeza.



LUPER disse:


> Cheira-me que este ano não fará diferença nenhuma, é que a Pascoa já lá vai e o frio ainda por cá anda.



Tem lá calma pah!
A páscoa ainda só foi ontem, não foi há 1 mês. E o mês de Abril, em anos normais, como diz o meu avó, ainda traz neve. As batatas só se semeiam na serra lá mais para a frente. E muitas vezes ainda se queimam com as geadas de Maio.
Não me parece que o frio de agora seja assim tanto.

Eu até estou a fazer planos para fazer praia no próximo fim-de-semana!


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> e cada vez mais tem chovido com maior regularidade em Agosto.



Isto sim parece um ponto assente! E parece-me bem mais revelante que a temperatura, que segue por fluxos e não por alterações.

Agora a precipitação, essa está cada vez mais escassa na sua altura devida, e depois aparece quando já não se espera por ela.

E o mês de Agosto tem trazido cada vez mais chuva.

Já agora, numa conversa com o meu avó este fim-de-semana, ele disse que nunca nos seus 86 anos de existência viu o rio lá da terra levar água no mês de Junho como em Junho de 2007. Disse ele que até as pedras partiam com o estrondo da trovoada.

E agora em Março, altura das cheias no ribeiro, este leva menos água que em Agosto.


----------



## meteo (25 Mar 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

qual é o espanto de termos tido frio ? não estamos em Março ainda ? 
como nos ultimos anos o calor tem chegado cedo de mais e ficado ate muito tarde um ano que esteja um pouco abaixo do normal já é estranhissimo..a Primavera acabou de chegar..ainda temos muito tempo para calor ...


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



meteo disse:


> qual é o espanto de termos tido frio ? não estamos em Março ainda ?
> como nos ultimos anos o calor tem chegado cedo de mais e ficado ate muito tarde um ano que esteja um pouco abaixo do normal já é estranhissimo..a Primavera acabou de chegar..ainda temos muito tempo para calor ...



Ninguem está admirado com o frio, apenas os "aquecedores" é que estão a entrar em curto circuito.


----------



## meteo (25 Mar 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Ninguem está admirado com o frio, apenas os "aquecedores" é que estão a entrar em curto circuito.


   ta giro..há os aquecedores e os frigoríficos agora..eu farei parte talvez da temperatura ambiente


----------



## meteo (25 Mar 2008 às 19:54)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

parece-me que segunda vem ai o calor


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



meteo disse:


> parece-me que segunda vem ai o calor



Já esteve previsto para sexta e já vai pra segunda, algum dia ele chegará.


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



meteo disse:


> ta giro..há os aquecedores e os frigoríficos agora..eu farei parte talvez da temperatura ambiente



É um mimo, sem nada de ofensivo. Ainda bem que existem pessoas a pensar de forma diferente, o pensamento único é uma ditadura. Podermos todos discutir e discordar é uma benção da liberdade. Só se pede a todos é que procuremos ser sempre o mais correcto e isentos que for possível.


----------



## meteo (25 Mar 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Já esteve previsto para sexta e já vai pra segunda, algum dia ele chegará.



isto é só uma fase temporária...fim de Abril vem ai o calor para ficar


----------



## meteo (25 Mar 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



Vince disse:


> É um mimo, sem nada de ofensivo. Ainda bem que existem pessoas a pensar de forma diferente, o pensamento único é uma ditadura. Podermos todos discutir e discordar é uma benção da liberdade. Só se pede a todos é que procuremos ser sempre o mais correcto e isentos que for possível.



obrigado
faço por isso
abraço


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Alguns gráficos para ilustrar o tema em discussão


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



Vince disse:


> Alguns gráficos para ilustrar o tema em discussão



Bons graficos, onde arranjas-tes esses valores?


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Bons graficos, onde arranjas-tes esses valores?



É da base de dados do NNDC CDO. Acrescentei Porto e Beja.

(Estes gráficos só de um dia não tem grande valor, foi apenas por curiosidade)


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2008 às 10:03)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Apenas como acrescento à discussão deixo o diagrama de anomalias do "wxmaps", para o período de 7 dias que se inicia agora:





(anomalias: período 1901-2000)


Pelo menos nos dias que se avizinham parece não haver um desvio significativo


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



meteo disse:


> ta giro..há os aquecedores e os frigoríficos agora..eu farei parte talvez da temperatura ambiente



Eu também sou da parte da temperatura ambiente!!

Os frigorificos provocam gripes e os aquecedores provocam choque térmico e dores de cabeça 



> É um mimo, sem nada de ofensivo. Ainda bem que existem pessoas a pensar de forma diferente, o pensamento único é uma ditadura. Podermos todos discutir e discordar é uma benção da liberdade. Só se pede a todos é que procuremos ser sempre o mais correcto e isentos que for possível



Assino por baixo ... as picardias são normais, mas eu próprio quando dou alguma resposta assim mais "forte" deixo a clara ideia de não querer ofender ....e é bom que assim seja ....
os "frigorificos" Luper e Mario Barros são grandes pessoas tal como eu ... e por isso merecem todo o respeito de mim ... e de todas as pessoas da temperatura ambiente e do "aquecedor"


----------



## psm (26 Mar 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

quem nos dera que a previsão do fnmoc fosse concretizada a partir do dia 3 abril,pois teriamos uma boa sequencia de dias de chuva.
agora vamos ter 3 ou 4 dias de alguma chuvinha e depois vamos ter o nosso amigo AA.
espero que os modelos errem nas suas previsões


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Relatório do resumo mensal do mês de Março já disponivel em: www.meteo.pt 

"O mês de Março de 2008 foi caracterizado pelo agravamento da situação de Seca Meteorológica, estando metade do País em situação de seca moderada, 13% em seca severa e 37% em seca fraca.

No que diz respeito às quantidades de precipitação, o mês de Março classificou-se como extremamente seco a seco em todo o território, sendo que a precipitação acumulada no período compreendido entre 1 de Setembro e 28 de Março foi inferior em 80% aos valores médios 1961-90, em todo o Continente, sendo inferior a 60% nas regiões do Norte e Centro, o que contribuiu para o agravamento da situação de seca meteorológica.

A temperatura do ar, no Continente, registou neste mês de Março o 2º valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar mais baixo do Século XXI, sendo igualmente o 2º mais baixo dos últimos 19 anos, o valor mais baixo, de 6,0ºC, verificou-se em 2004.

Na Madeira e nos Açores a temperatura média do ar foi superior ao valor médio do período de referência (1961/1990). As quantidades de precipitação registaram valores muito inferiores aos valores normais."

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Info_clima_Marco_2008


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

Então continuávamos no final de Março com seca meteorológica, julgo que agora em Abril já minimizada ou quem sabe, neutralizada, se se confirmarem as precipitações dos próximos dias. 

Nas temperaturas mínimas estivemos abaixo da média, o 2º mais baixo dos últimos 19 anos (março de 2004 foi o mais baixo), na temperatura média estivemos na média (uns irrelevantes +0.1°C acima da média) e na máxima tivemos uma temperatura nacional acima da média.


Alguns dos gráficos deste relatório:


*Anomalia de Temperaturas (Mínima, Média e Máxima)*







*Precipitação total e anomalias*







*Seca*






© Instituto de Meteorologia - Acompanhamento do clima

© Instituto de Meteorologia - INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA RELATÓRIO MENSAL Março 2008


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*

E as primeiras impressões da temperatura do mês de Abril até ao dia 12 para três locais, com um início do mês acima das médias e depois a baixarem um pouco nos últimos dias.







E a precipitação acumulada recuperar em Abril nalguns locais.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2008 às 17:14)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima de Portugal - 2008*



*Chuvas de Abril alteram situação *

As chuvas que entretanto caíram na segunda semana do mês de Abril vieram alterar a situação existente em Março e vieram desagravar a situação de seca meteorológica. 

A situação pior dizia respeito às zonas litorais do Porto e Viana do Castelo e ainda a uma área que se estendia em linha recta, sensivelmente, de Coimbra a Castelo Branco, mas, segundo a meteorologista Vanda Cabrinha, do serviço de Climatologia do Instituto Meteorológico, caso fosse feita no dia de hoje uma nova análise "iria haver um desagravamento" da situação de seca. 

"Houve regiões onde já choveu mais do que a média do mês de Abril, nomeadamente em Castelo Branco, Vila Real e Faro", adiantou a meteorologista que explicou ainda que a seca meteorológica pode não corresponder às secas hidrológica ou agrícola, apesar de o índice de precipitação ser um parâmetro a ter em conta na seca agrícola.

RTP



AnDré disse:


> Relatório do resumo mensal do mês de Março já disponivel em: www.meteo.pt
> 
> "O mês de Março de 2008 foi caracterizado pelo agravamento da situação de Seca Meteorológica, estando metade do País em situação de seca moderada, 13% em seca severa e 37% em seca fraca.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2008 às 21:10)

*Chuva: Litoral acima do Tejo com apenas 50 por cento da pluviosidade média habitual - INAG*

Lisboa, 16 Abr (Lusa) - A chuva caída em Março no Litoral acima do rio Tejo foi apenas metade da pluviosidade média registada em anos anteriores naquela região habitualmente chuvosa, de acordo com dados do Instituto da Água (INAG).

Dados enviados à agência Lusa pelo vice-presidente daquele organismo, José Rocha Afonso, indicam que noutras zonas a precipitação se ficou por 75 por cento da média.

Os valores baixos de chuva não estão, contudo, a afectar o armazenamento em barragens, mas poderão vir a ter consequências em sectores agrícolas, concretamente nas culturas de sequeiro.

Em relação às reservas de água nas albufeiras, os dados do INAG, também referentes a Março, revelam que nas 57 barragens sujeitas a medições 18 estavam acima de 80 por cento da sua capacidade máxima, três apresentavam valores abaixo de 40 e as restantes com valores intermédios.

Os armazenamentos nas barragens "apresentam-se, na generalidade, próximos da média, situação que se manteve praticamente inalterada até agora [meados de Abril]", ainda segundo o vice-presidente do INAG.

"A situação é normal. Aliás, prevê-se a ocorrência de pluviosidade nos próximos dias, o que ainda melhorará a situação", acrescenta.

In: Lusa

Venha o Verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2008 às 11:32)

*Extremos de precipitação registados em Abril* 

O valor da quantidade de precipitação registado no dia 9 de Abril de 2008 (das 09 UTC do dia 8 às 09 UTC do dia 9) na estação meteorológica de Faro, 48.0 mm, ultrapassou o anterior máximo para este mês. 


Considerando a série de totais diários desde 1965 (44 anos) o valor agora registado constitui um novo extremo para este mês e para esta estação (o anterior máximo 44.5 mm foi observado em 1974, no dia 10); o valor registado em 9 Abril de 2008 foi cerca de 1,3 vezes superior ao valor normal do mês de Abril, no período de referência de 1961/1990. 


Em Lisboa/Geofísico, no dia 18 de Abril de 2008 (das 09 UTC do dia 17 às 09 UTC do dia 18), o valor da quantidade de precipitação registado 62.9 mm, ultrapassou o anterior máximo para este mês. Considerando a série de totais diários, com 145 anos (desde 1864) o valor agora registado constitui um novo extremo para este mês e para esta estação (os anteriores máximos 55.0 mm e 52.6 mm foram observados em 1995 (dia 16) e 1876 (dia 9), respectivamente); o valor agora registado é próximo do valor normal do mês de Abril, no período de referência de 1961/1990. 


De salientar que, na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Geofísico, o valor da quantidade de precipitação em 24 horas, em 18 de Abril de 2008, representa o 3º valor extremo registado no Século XXI: 


extremo absoluto, 118 mm, em 18 de Fevereiro de 2008; 

extremo para o mês de Janeiro, 101.2 mm, em 2004, no dia 30. 

Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2008 às 16:19)

*Situação de Seca Meteorológica desagrava significativamente*

É o que se pode ler logo no inicio da 2ª página do Resumo da situação climática de Abril, já disponivel na página do IM.
http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_04_08.pdf



> O Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. informa:
> 
> *No mês de Abril a situação de seca meteorológica registou um desagravamento bastante significativo no Continente, sendo que apenas 20% do território se encontra em situação de seca fraca*, nomeadamente a bacia do Mondego, a faixa litoral Norte e o interior do Baixo Alentejo.
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/comunicados_imprensa/CI_inf_clima_abr_2008


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2008 às 09:06)

Relatório do mês de Abril já disponível no site do IM.



> No mês de Abril a situação de seca meteorológica registou um desagravamento bastante significativo no Continente, sendo que apenas 20% do território se encontra em situação de seca fraca, nomeadamente a bacia do Mondego, a faixa litoral Norte e o interior do Baixo Alentejo.
> 
> No que diz respeito à precipitação, Abril classificou-se como chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso, com valores de precipitação acima dos 150% a 250% em relação ao valor médio (1961-90). No entanto, a precipitação acumulada no período compreendido entre 1 de Setembro e 30 de Abril continua inferior aos valores médios 1961-90, em todo o Continente.






> *Situação de Seca Meteorológica desagrava significativamente*
> A situação de seca meteorológica em 30 de Abril de 2008, registou um desagravamento bastante significativo em todo o território. Apenas 20% do Continente está em situação de seca, estando o restante território numa situação normal a chuva fraca (78%).
> No que diz respeito às quantidades de precipitação, Abril classificou-se como um mês chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso, com valores de precipitação acima dos 150% a 250% em relação ao valor médio (1961-90). No entanto, a precipitação acumulada no período compreendido entre 1 de Setembro e 30 de Abril continua inferior aos valores médios 1961-90, em todo o Continente.
> O início do mês de Abril foi caracterizado por temperaturas elevadas,  superiores aos valores normais, tendo-se verificado uma situação de onda de calor entre 1 e 6 de Abril, que afectou principalmente o interior das regiões Norte e Centro de Portugal Continental.
> ...











> *Resumo das Condições Meteorológicas*
> O estado do tempo no Continente foi influenciado, alternadamente, pela acção de cristas anticiclónicas e por sistemas depressionários.
> Devido à predominância de um anticiclone, de 1 a 5, de 14 a 15 e de 24 a 27 o céu esteve em geral pouco nublado.
> De 7 a 20, o Continente esteve sob condições de instabilidade, destacando-se o dia 9 com a ocorrência de dois tornados.
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_04_08.pdf


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2008 às 23:54)

Como já estamos todos fartos deste tempo e a comunicação social fala insistentemente da «anormalidade» do tempo actual, resolvi ir ver os dados do CPC para 5 estações portuguesas para ver se seria mesmo assim.

Os gráficos referem-se aos últimos 30 dias até ao último sábado 24 de Maio (na esquerda) e aos últimos 90 dias até 24 de Maio (na direita). Também vem indicados os totais de precipitação e a anomalia em mm.

Aparentemente não se vê grande "anormalidade", só há poucos dias nalguns locais (nem todos) se entrou em terreno positivo relativamente à precipitação e quanto a temperaturas talvez no Alentejo e Algarve efectivamente estejam anomalias negativas de realçar mas só pelas últimas semanas. Se este tempo se prolongar mais e também chover, aí talvez já fuja um pouco à normalidade, mas não me parece que seja algo que se possa dizer que é excepcional.

*Mais comentários ? *



*Bragança*








*Porto/Pedras Rubas*









*Lisboa*









*Beja*









*Faro*
(não há dados da precipitação pois tem um erro)


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 00:25)

Vince disse:


> *Mais comentários ? *



A meu ver, a maior "anormalidade" desde mês está ao nível qualitativo em termos de precipitação e não ao nível quantitativo. Quero com isto dizer que o facto de termos tido tantos dias com precipitação, leva-nos a crer que tem chovido muito, o que não corresponde à verdade. Como se pode ser pelos gráficos expostos pelo *Vince*, ao nível da precipitação, o mês de Maio está claramente dentro da média.
No entanto, é de realçar que de dia 10 para cá tem chovido praticamente todos os dias. Há duas semanas que as pessoas vêem a estrada molhada, a roupa no estendal molha-se, têm de sair de casa com guarda-chuva. E isso sim, baralha a população. Independentemente se são 10mm ou 1mm, o que conta para o "senso comum" é que choveu/chove.

Já agora se alguém tiver acesso, gostava de saber quantos dias, em média e para este mês, a precipitação é superior a 0,1mm, 0,2mm ou 1mm.
É que em 26 dias possiveis, eu conto já com 16 dias aqui em Odivelas com precipitação >0,2mm.

Em relação à temperatura, estes dias têm sido de facto mais frescos do que o normal, mas também não vejo grandes disparidades neles. O pessoal esquece-se que em Maio a temperatura média das máximas anda à volta dos 20 a 23ºC e não nos 30ºC.

Ainda assim continuo a achar que o maior problema tem mesmo a ver com os dias de precipitação ocorridos. E que até ao final do mês ainda irão ser mais.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 00:42)

AnDré disse:


> A meu ver, a maior "anormalidade" desde mês está ao nível qualitativo em termos de precipitação e não ao nível quantitativo. Quero com isto dizer que o facto de termos tido tantos dias com precipitação, leva-nos a crer que tem chovido muito, o que não corresponde à verdade. Como se pode ser pelos gráficos expostos pelo *Vince*, ao nível da precipitação, o mês de Maio está claramente dentro da média.
> No entanto, é de realçar que de dia 10 para cá tem chovido praticamente todos os dias. Há duas semanas que as pessoas vêem a estrada molhada, a roupa no estendal molha-se, têm de sair de casa com guarda-chuva. E isso sim, baralha a população. Independentemente se são 10mm ou 1mm, o que conta para o "senso comum" é que choveu/chove.
> 
> Já agora se alguém tiver acesso, gostava de saber quantos dias, em média e para este mês, a precipitação é superior a 0,1mm, 0,2mm ou 1mm.
> ...




Seria então  interessante termos dados por exemplo do número de horas de sol para comparar.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2008 às 11:00)

Acho que tocaram em alguns pontos essenciais! É notório que este cenário não foge ao habitual em termos de pluviosidade e até em termos de temperaturas se olharmos a uma média global! A grande explicação a meu ver da não anomalia significativa da precipitação é a sua distribuição. Registámos nos últimos dias queda de precipitação não muito acentuada, mas relativamente contínua no tempo. Ora Maio é por vezes marcado por uma instabilidade recortada por períodos "bonançosos" de sol! A precipitação ocorre dessa forma concentrada em alguns dias. Mas o balanço global não deve fugir ao mesmo! Como foi referido talvez comparações de insolação mostrassem, essas sim, algumas diferenças! Mas também não afirmo claramente isso... até porque a memória meteorológica é muitas vezes bem frágil...


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 11:25)

Numa rápida pesquisa sobre "*número médio de dias com chuva*", encontrei as seguintes tabelas:

*Lisboa*



Fonte: http://wmo.meteo.pt/jsp/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=2

*Porto*



Fonte: http://wmo.meteo.pt/jsp/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=3​
O que não descobri, é o que é que significa dias de chuva?
Se serão dias cuja precipitação é >0,1mm ou será numa grandeza superior? Talvez 0,5mm ou 1mm?


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mai 2008 às 11:31)

Então aqui fica o resumo das horas de sol para este ano da minha estação.

Janeiro 151,8 (4,9/dia)
Fevereiro 148,6 (5,1/dia)
Março 194,5 (6,3/dia)
Abril 201,0 (6,7/dia)

Maio até dia 26

*133,6 (5,1/dia)*

Depois de um normal crescimento nos primeiros 4 meses o mês de Maio volta a ter as mesma horas de sol do mês de Fevereiro.


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2008 às 11:35)

Esses valores devem corresponder ao número de dias com precipitação >= a 0,1mm.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 11:51)

HotSpot disse:


> *Maio até dia 26
> 133,6 (5,1/dia)
> *
> Depois de um normal crescimento nos primeiros 4 meses o mês de Maio volta a ter as mesma horas de sol do mês de Fevereiro.



Bem, então o André acertou na mouche e grande estação do hotspot que é sempre tão útil para não termos que esperar pelos relatórios mensais  

Segundo as Normais 1961-1990 os valores para Lisboa em Maio são de *290 horas*.





(c) Ficha Climatológica Lisboa - IM

Mesmo tendo em conta algum desvio da tecnologia/metodologia e/ou localização da estação do hotspot em relação ao IM (200 vs 225h em Abril) e os 5 dias que faltam para o fim do mês, estamos certamente com um défice de horas de sol significativo em Maio. Atrevo-me a arriscar uma previsão para um valor para as 180/190 horas no total do mês no próximo relatório do IM. E estas Normais de  1961-1990 não incluem os últimos anos em que talvez tenha prevalecido mais bom tempo.

Como está comprovado que o sol é um bom terapeuta para estados de alma deprimidos está explicado parte da neura colectiva que já grassa por todo o lado


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2008 às 12:08)

Dan disse:


> Esses valores devem corresponder ao número de dias com precipitação >= a 0,1mm.



Obrigado *Dan*!
Pois, onde já vão os 8 dias de dias de chuva em Lisboa... Já devem ter quase duplicado



Vince disse:


> Como está comprovado que o sol é um bom terapeuta para estados de alma deprimidos está explicado parte da neura colectiva que já grassa por todo o lado


Mais um caso resolvido pela equipa meteopt!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2008 às 23:38)

Vince disse:


> Como está comprovado que o sol é um bom terapeuta para estados de alma deprimidos está explicado parte da neura colectiva que já grassa por todo o lado



É verdade Vince, e eu que diga sou algarvio e pela 1ªvez desde de 1999 que não fui à praia neste mês e a t-shirt ainda anda na gaveta.


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 12:46)

nimboestrato disse:


> Eu estou a orientar-me pelos dados que no livro do Costa Alves "Mudam os ventos, mudam os temos -pag.55" estão lá transcritos:
> Assim: Para Abril, 86mm e para Maio 64mm = 150mm.
> Já estão contabilizados cerca de 330 mm .
> Assim sendo ,obrigado pela correção  porque de facto , para o triplo ainda faltam mais de 100mm mas o dobro já terá sido bem ultrapassado segundo os dados do livro.



Ahhhh, está explicado um mistério que me estava a intrigar. Eu andava a estranhar ter falado até de possiveis records para o Porto, estive para lhe perguntar mas acabei por me esquecer.

As médias obviamente variam conforme a estação e os períodos em que se basearam mas acho então esses 64mm do livro baixos e vem daí o mistério. Referem alguma coisa sobre a Normal em que se baseiam esses valores ? Seria interessante sabermos para comparar à Normal Porto/S.Pilar 1961-1990. Serão assim tão diferentes em relação a outra estação ou será o período ?

O CPC tem para Pedras Rubas 89mm em Maio, que é o valor que está também na ficha 1961-1990 do IM para Porto/S.Pilar: http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ac_61_90_Porto.pdf. Para Abril tem 112mm.

Segundo o CPC de 27 Abril a 27 Maio recolheu 137mm, portanto mais 54% em 30 dias:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08545_30.gif

O NW tem sido a região mais beneficiada com as chuvas mas é de salientar que era precisamente a região mais deficitária em relação aos valores normais, a natureza parece estar a querer compensar aí (tal como no NE da Península onde na Catalunha que estava numa situação dramática de falta de água tem chovido imenso) embora claro que fosse melhor não o fazer aos soluços desta forma. Mas atendendo que tem sido de forma suave sem extremismos cá em Portugal acho que é de se estar mais satisfeito do que insatisfeito.

Repare que em 365 dias apesar da fartura actual o Porto ainda tem um défice significativo de 358mm o que mostra o quanto anormal era a situação no norte em geral e no NW em particular (ver também Vigo por exemplo). 

*Até 27 Maio*

*Porto*
030 dias: 137,4mm +48,3mm
090 dias: 366,0mm +89,5mm
365 dias: 820,2mm -358,3mm

*Vigo*
030 dias: 165,0mm + 34,8mm
090 dias: 535,0mm + 131,9mm
365 dias: 1305,8mm - 478,6mm

*Bragança*
030 dias:   45,6mm -27,3mm
090 dias: 195,9mm +34,6mm
365 dias: 509,2mm -208,9mm


Fonte: http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/global_precip_accum.shtml


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2008 às 18:24)

nimboestrato disse:


> Vou tentar verificar quando Maio terminar (porque ainda vem mais chuva até ao fim do mês) se estes dados serão ou não recordes absolutos desde que haverá registos nesta Estação.
> Até lá...



*Nimboestrato*, como uma espécie de complemento de informação, deixo aqui os records de precipitação para o Porto, segundo dados do IM

Mês de Maio:
- 338mm em 1866;

Mês de Abril:
- 399mm em 2000.

Estes dados são referentes à estação do Porto - Serra do Pilar, em funcionamento desde 1863 (deve ser a mais antiga do país).
Haverão muitas diferenças entre a serra do Pilar e P.Rubras? É que o IM tem as mesmas médias mensais para ambas as estações: 112mm e 88mm para Abril e Maio respectivamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Maio 2008*

*Este foi o Maio mais chuvoso dos últimos sete anos*

Não havia um Maio com tanta chuva desde 2000, nem tão frio desde 1993, segundo informou ao SOL o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) 

Quase todas as estações do IM espalhadas pelo país registaram valores de precipitação acima da média dos últimos trinta anos e em termos gerais este foi mesmo o Maio em que mais choveu desde 2001. 

Contudo, não choveu tanto como em Abril. «Caiu precipitação quase todos os dias, o que pode dar a sensação de ter chovido mais, mas em Abril caiu em maior quantidade», explica a climatologista do IM, Vanda Pires. 

Por outro lado, a média da temperatura máxima foi a mais baixa de todos os Maios desde 1993. E, quer a temperatura máxima, quer a mínima ficaram 

sempre abaixo do valor médio dos últimos 30 anos. 

E se, por um lado, a chuva fora de época poderá benefeciar alguns negócios, como os dos chapéus de chuva, no sector da agricultura nem todos a têm recebedido de bom grado. De acordo com a agência Lusa, a precipitação nesta altura do ano está a prejudicar a qualidade do feno, provocando fungos.

Para este fim-de-semana, o IM ainda prevê céu nublado com ocorrência de aguaceiros. Mas a partir de segunda-feira e terça-feira, imediatamente a seguir à abertura oficial da época balnear, o Instituto de Meteorologia já prevê uma ligeira melhoria gradual do estado do tempo.

In:SOL

E é para continuar  tipico do clima continental não??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mai 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Maio 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> *Este foi o Maio mais chuvoso dos últimos sete anos*
> 
> Não havia um Maio com tanta chuva desde 2000, nem tão frio desde 1993, segundo informou ao SOL o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM)
> 
> ...



Acho que é mais tipico de clima temperado maritimo


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2008 às 00:02)

Já está ao acesso de todos o relatório climático referente ao mês de Maio.


> *
> Maio foi o mês mais chuvoso do Séc. XXI*
> 
> Maio foi um mês caracterizado por condições de grande instabilidade, com o corrência de períodos de chuva e aguaceiros e temperaturas abaixo dos valores normais (1971-2000) para a época.
> ...



Mais informações: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Rel_Maio_2008


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2008 às 00:48)

Estive a ler o relatório, e fiquei surpreendido pela positiva, com a divulgação desta tabela:





É a primeira vez que vejo comparações com os valores das normais de 1971-2000.
Ainda só comparei os valores de 1971-2000 com 1961-1990 para a cidade de Lisboa, mas desde já encontrei uma diferença bastante significativa.
A precipitação normal passou de 39mm para 56mm, o que significa um aumento de 44% em relação à normal anterior.
Em relação a temperaturas, e ainda para Lisboa, a máxima desceu 0,3ºC e a minima subiu 0,3ºC.


Bom, bom, era se em relatórios futuros esta tabela se mantivesse e a ela fossem acrescentadas mais algumas cidades!


----------



## psm (6 Jun 2008 às 07:31)

AnDré disse:


> Já está ao acesso de todos o relatório climático referente ao mês de Maio.
> 
> 
> Mais informações: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Rel_Maio_2008






O seculo 21 só tem 8 maios, e é logico que é o mais chuvoso, e não estou a criticar o IM ,mas o que eu critico é os mass media e a população citadina(mas já é normal terem memória de galinha),que se esquecem que estamos na primavera, e que e maio também CHOVE.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2008 às 08:59)

Ainda não vi com atenção mas estava à espera da saída do relatório para comentar a notícia que eles difundiram há dias. O relatório começa com «A média de precipitação em Portugal Continental *esteve ligeiramente acima do valor médio* 1971-2000, sendo este Maio o mais chuvoso do século XXI», mas o que deram mais destaque anteriormente foi ao mais chuvoso do século XXI. 
Já vimos por aqui que o mês pareceu a todos mais chuvoso do que na realidade foi por causa do nº de dias de chuva (e isso era referido correctamente nas notícias e relatório) e menor insolação. 

*Total de Precipitação e anomalia*






Quanto às temperaturas, aí já retiro a minha opinião, a atender pelo relatório tivemos um mês anormalmente frio, sobretudo por causa das temperaturas máximas. Uma coisa e outra estão muito relacionadas, muitos dias de céu nublado com algum vento impediram as máximas de subir, não foram propriamente entradas excepcionais de massas de ar frio que afectariam mais as mínimas que estiveram na média.

*Anomalia Temperatura mínima, média e máxima*






Agora estranho é eles terem subitamente mudado neste relatório para os períodos 1971-2000 quando nos anteriores usavam sempre o 1961-1990. Na verdade parece-me muito mais lógico usarem este de 1971-2000, por isso ainda bem que mudaram. De realçar também as melhorias dos últimos relatórios depois de no princípio do ano termos ficado com a ideia que estavam decididos a piorar.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2008 às 09:09)

AnDré disse:


> A precipitação normal passou de 39mm para 56mm, o que significa um aumento de 44% em relação à normal anterior.



Já agora sabes qual é o valor do Porto nesta Normal 1971-2000 ?


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jun 2008 às 10:26)

"Mudança da normal climatológica 1961-1990 para 1971-2000"


Acho no mínimo muito confuso e problemático estar a introduzir as referências climatalógicas no meio do ano 2008.

Posso estar a ser saudosista, mesmo achando que o IM está a fazer o correcto! Mas a meio de 2008?!

É que eu já tinha a anomalia do mês de Maio para Castelo Branco que era de 0.0ºC (Tméd =15.0ºC) e agora verifico que a anomalia passa a ser de -1.75ºC (Tméd=16.75ºC)!

Eu prefiro usar a normal 1961-90 até ao fim do ano, para evitar confusões, fazendo referência ao periodo 1971-2000 claro!

Eu pergunto, não seria mais seguro as normais passarem a ser referentes aos últimos 60 anos e não dos últimos 30 anos?

Ainda não conheço os valores para as normais 1971-2000, mas penso que terem temperaturas médias superiores irão esconder um pouco as anomalias positivas ligadas ao aquecimento global.

Que saudosista sou, logo me habituo..


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2008 às 10:48)

Vince disse:


> Já agora sabes qual é o valor do Porto nesta Normal 1971-2000 ?



Não tenho *Vince*
Também fui apanhado de surpresa. Só tenho as normais de 1961-1990.



> *Paulo H*
> Ainda não conheço os valores para as normais 1971-2000, mas penso que terem temperaturas médias superiores irão esconder um pouco as anomalias positivas ligadas ao aquecimento global.



Em relação ao que o Paulo H disse, eu também pensava que nesta "normal actualizada" os valores de temperatura fossem maiores e os da precipitação ligeiramente menores.
Mas tal, e pelo menos em Lisboa, não aconteceu.
E como já disse, surpreendeu-me tal valor da precipitação. 
Durante o fim-de-semana a ver se comparo os valores das outras cidades para ver se há assim muitas alterações significativas.

E se alguém tiver as normais 1971-2000 para onde quer que seja, que partilhe!


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 11:22)

O Instituto de Meteorologia já fez um apanhado do mês de Junho, mas não foi acompanhado, como normalmente, pelo relatório mensal..
Ficamos a aguardar..



> *Junho seco com temperaturas altas *
> 
> Data: 8 de Julho de 2008
> Autor: IM
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2008 às 12:26)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

O mês de Junho foi caracterizado por temperaturas acima dos valores médios do período de referência de 1971-2000 e por pouca precipitação.

Junho foi, assim, um mês seco a extremamente seco com valores da quantidade de precipitação bastante inferiores aos valores normais (1971-2000), excepção feita ao Nordeste transmontano onde foi normal.

O valor médio da temperatura máxima, mínima e média do ar foi superior aos valores médios do período de referência em 1,4º, 0,2º e 0,6º respectivamente.

No que diz respeito à situação se seca, 43% do país encontrava-se em situação normal, 54% em situação de chuva fraca e apenas o interior do baixo Alentejo (3%) se encontrava em situação de seca fraca.

Senão chover Portugal está bonito está


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jul 2008 às 13:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> O mês de Junho foi caracterizado por temperaturas acima dos valores médios do período de referência de 1971-2000 e por pouca precipitação.
> 
> Junho foi, assim, um mês seco a extremamente seco com valores da quantidade de precipitação bastante inferiores aos valores normais (1971-2000), excepção feita ao Nordeste transmontano onde foi normal.
> 
> ...




Como retiras essas conclusões, pois fica sabendo que esses dados são optimos para esta altura do ano ... pois basicamente todo o país está numa situação perfeitamente e apenas poderia ser preocupante neste momento se não chovesse até Dezembro !!

A menos que o resto do Verão seja extraordinariamente torrido com temperatura entre 40º a 50º C (lol) não haverá qualqur problema para este Outono/Inverno !!


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 22:22)

Estive a ler o relatório referente ao mês de Junho de 2008, e detectei um erro referente à temperatura máxima.

Na tabela Climatológica mensal, reparei numa anomalia de gigantes na estação de Évora, *+4,6ºC*.





No entanto, mais à frente, diz que foi em *Lisboa* que se registou a maior anomalia referente à temperatura máxima, *+3,0ºC*.





Estive a ver os valores diários das temperaturas máximas diárias para o mês de Junho em Évora e concluí que a média foram os *30,9ºC* referidos na tabela. Ou seja, a maior anomalia da temperatura máxima no mês de Junho foi de +4,6ºC em Évora e não +3,0 em Lisboa.

O pior é que não é só aí que está o erro. Os mapas das anomalias a seguir apresentados, não reflectem essa anomalia de +4,6ºC em lado nenhum. Aliás, a maior valor presente no mapa varia entre +2,5ºC e +3,5ºC.





E agora a minha duvida é:
Só Évora é que teve essa anomalia? Localidades como Portel, Elvas, Amarelaja, não a tiveram também uma anomalia na ordem de grandeza dos +4ºC? E se assim for, então o mês de Junho poderá ter sido mais quente do que os *+1,4ºC* referidos no relatório ao nível do continente. Isto sempre referentes aos valores da temperatura máxima, que modificará certamente os valores da temperatura média. Em relação à temperatura minima, não detectei nenhum erro assim flagrante.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2008 às 07:13)

Já foi disponinilizado o Relatório de Julho 2008 pelo I.M.



> RESUMO MENSAL
> 
> *JULHO COM TEMPERATURA E PRECIPITAÇÃO INFERIOR AO NORMAL*
> 
> ...




*Temperatura Anomalia - Mínima Média Máxima:*








*Precipitação - Total e Anomalia*






© Instituto de Meteorologia 2008 - Boletim Climatológico Mensal JULHO 2008


----------



## rbsmr (6 Ago 2008 às 12:13)

*Meteo: Julho com temperaturas e precipitação abaixo dos valores normais - IM*

Lisboa, 06 Ago (Lusa) - Os valores das temperaturas e precipitação do mês de Julho foram inferiores aos valores normais do período de referência (1971-2000), segundo o boletim climatológico mensal do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

O IM classifica o mês de Julho como "Seco" a "Muito Seco" face aos valores inferiores da precipitação, com excepção feita às regiões do Douro Litoral, Miranda do Douro e Barlavento algarvio.

Os valores médios da temperatura máxima foram inferiores aos valores normais em menos um grau Celsius, enquanto os valores médios da temperatura mínima foram inferiores em 0,9 graus Celsius.

Contudo, em Julho registaram-se temperaturas máximas acima dos 40 graus Celsius em 5 estações da rede do IM, nomeadamente em Alvega, Miranda do Douro, Coruche, Portel e Beja.

Quanto à situação de seca meteorológica, 49 por cento do território entrou em situação de seca fraca, na área que corresponde a quase toda a região Sul e parte da região Centro.

O restante território encontra-se em situação normal, segundo o IM.

Em Junho, 43 por cento do país encontrava-se em situação "Normal", 54 por cento em situação de "Chuva Fraca" e apenas o interior do baixo Alentejo (três por cento) encontrava-se em situação de seca fraca.

A escala do IM para o fenómeno da seca apresenta nove níveis e varia entre "Chuva Extrema" e "Seca Extrema".

SB.

Lusa/Fim


----------



## Ecotretas (6 Ago 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Resumo do Mês – Julho de 2008*

Os valores do IM  não enganam?

"Os valores médios da temperatura máxima foram inferiores aos valores normais em menos um grau Celsius, enquanto os valores médios da temperatura mínima foram inferiores em 0,9 graus Celsius."

Não ia ser o Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos???

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/08/dar-mo-palmatria.html


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Resumo do Mês – Julho de 2008*



Ecotretas disse:


> Os valores do IM  não enganam?
> 
> "Os valores médios da temperatura máxima foram inferiores aos valores normais em menos um grau Celsius, enquanto os valores médios da temperatura mínima foram inferiores em 0,9 graus Celsius."
> 
> ...



Pois, já é o segundo ano que o mesmo se repete mas a culpa não é do IM em ambos os anos mas sim desta mentalidade de aquecimento colectivo


----------



## psm (6 Ago 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Resumo do Mês – Julho de 2008*

O problema é da nossa sociedade(massmedia); e dos altos representantes do IM (presidente) que ele nunca devia ter enviado para os orgãos de comunicação  valores de ESTATISTICA que são lançados pelo ECMWF para periodos de 3 meses.
Nota relevante o verão ainda não findou,e na minha opinião não acredito que irá ser quente,em especial no litoral oeste.
Pelos valores apresentados não foge muito á média do mês de julho.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Resumo do Mês – Julho de 2008*



Ecotretas disse:


> Os valores do IM  não enganam?
> 
> "Os valores médios da temperatura máxima foram inferiores aos valores normais em menos um grau Celsius, enquanto os valores médios da temperatura mínima foram inferiores em 0,9 graus Celsius."
> 
> ...




Não, não ia ser o Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos. Essa história foi um monumental disparate da comunicação que por pura ignorância traduziu uma previsão «de *0,5ºC* acima da média dos últimos 25 anos» para «o Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos».
.
Isso foi desmontado por mim aqui no forum e dei conhecimento do disparate a alguns orgãos de comunicação social que claro, não fizeram qualquer nota rectificativa ao erro.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...isoes-para-verao-2008-a-2178-5.html#post75533

Por uma questão de seriedade deverias também tu apagar o teu post no blogue ou explicar aos teus leitores a verdade, de contrário andam todos a escrever disparates em cima de outros disparates, mas vocês é que sabem.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Ago 2008 às 14:59)

Esse erro de interpretação do Verão/2008 mais quente dos últimos 25anos já está mais que discutido e aceite, não há dúvidas! 

Alguém da comunicação social lançou um alerta por ter constatado num gráfico uma anomalia sazonal (Verão/2008) com patamar 0.0ºC-0.5ºC acima da média dos últimos 25 anos. Quando nós, membros do forum interpretamos esse patamar como sendo praticamente na média! Quando se prevê este patamar, assim como 0.0ºC/-0.5ºC, pode muito bem ocorrer anomalias negativas numas regiões, enquanto que noutras são anomalias positivas.

Só para termos uma ideia de como este Verão é normalissimo, e devo adverter que ainda só decorreram 41 dias em termos de médias publicadas, dos 90 dias que compõem o Verão completo, para Castelo Branco as médias foram as seguintes, supondo que o mês de Junho é um mês de Verão completo, embora só a partir de dia 21:

Junho______ : +1.05ºC acima da média 1951-80
Junho______ : +0.95ºC acima da média 1961-90
Junho______ : +1.1ºC superior à média 1971-2000 

Julho_______ : -0.85ºC abaixo da média 1951-80
Julho_______ : -0.65ºC abaixo da média 1961-90
Julho_______ : -1.35ºC abaixo da média 1971-2000

Daqui posso concluir que Castelo Branco nesta 1ª metade de Verão teve uma anomalia de:

 +0.100ºC em relação à normal 1951-80 
 +0.150ºC em relação à normal 1961-90 
 -0.125ºC em relação à normal 1971-2000 

E é por isso que considero este Verão normal, não critico o intervalo da anomalia sazonal de 0.0/+0.5ºC porque também aceitaria o mesmo intervalo se fosse 0.0/-0.5ºC! Trata-se de um Verão sem anomalias para mim, já sei que contei o mês de Junho inteiro, como também sei que ainda faltam muitos  dias de Verão para podermos tirar conclusões certeiras.


----------



## Ecotretas (6 Ago 2008 às 16:45)

Vince: segui a tua sugestão. É claro que passar a informação de forma clara é difícil, e eu não sabia a razão para a história dos 25 anos... Estava claro à espera dos dados concretos para ver que a previsão ia bater errada. Mas deveria ter advinhado esta ideia dos media quererem arranjar notícia onde não a havia... No entanto, também me parece claro que o IM, e o seu presidente, gostam de dar nas vistas, onde não as há.
Ecotretas


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 08:30)

Ecotretas disse:


> No entanto, também me parece claro que o IM, e o seu presidente, gostam de dar nas vistas, onde não as há.
> Ecotretas



O presidente do IM não fez nada de errado, nas reportagens onde li o que ele disse ele fala de "ligeiramente acima da média" e adverte sobre as incertezas deste tipo de previsão. 

Eu não sei se sabes como funcionam os media, numa entrevista és capaz de estar a falar uma hora com o jornalista e depois quando sai a notícia ela vem com um titulo manipulado, errado ou simplesmente baseado numa qualquer frase solta dita durante uma hora e retirada de contexto. 
Nos Media tens 3 hipoteses:

a) rigor e verdade
b) disparate por ignorância
c) manipular para vender

Nesta história toda não sei qual foi, mas foi b) ou c) . 
E não te preocupes que não são os media que gostam do aquecimento. Eles gostam é de notícias bombásticas, até podem ser do arrefecimento. 

Qual é o interesse de uma televisão por exemplo fazer uma reportagem sobre um Verão 0,5ºC, ligeiramente acima da média ? Nenhum. Como não tem interesse por vezes inventam-no. 

A máxima a seguir muitas vezes é: «Não deixe que a verdade estrague uma boa história». Ainda este fim de semana vimos como isto funciona. Parece que houve umas noticias acompanhadas de uma fotografia sobre o Santana Lopes. Uma notícia dizia «Santana Lopes na praia em boa companhia», outra dizia «Santana Lopes abraçado à filha de um amigo». A verdade é que Santana Lopes estava realmente abraçado na Praia a uma miuda... que era a sua própria filha !!! A história e a fotografia eram boas, mas a verdade (era a filha) estragaria uma boa história.

A única critica que se pode fazer ao IM é futuramente precaver-se de situações destas. Mas isso é muito dificil, os media fintam até os mais experientes tubarões habituados a eles. Um jornalista fala contigo, tu tentas ser o mais correcto e certo possível mas depois muitas vezes assistes espantado à forma enviesada como eles trabalharam a reportagem no final.

Podes sempre decidir deixar de falar com os Media, há muitos que o fazem. Mas aí corres o risco de os Media não falarem contigo onde tu tentas ser rigoroso, e passam a falar se for preciso com o gajo da rua a perguntar-lhes como vai ser o Verão. O PSM mais acima disse que o IM não devia pôr cá fora previsões sazonais, mas já falámos disso, se não for o IM eles vão buscá-las na mesma e se eles com as coisas bem explicadas e advertidas já distorcem da forma como vimos, como seria então se não existir ninguém a advertir para as incertezas neste tipo de previsão ?


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2008 às 14:26)

Vince disse:


> O PSM mais acima disse que o IM não devia pôr cá fora previsões sazonais, mas já falámos disso, se não for o IM eles vão buscá-las na mesma e se eles com as coisas bem explicadas e advertidas já distorcem da forma como vimos, como seria então se não existir ninguém a advertir para as incertezas neste tipo de previsão ?



Se assim for nem sequer o mencionam como já se verificou quando canais avançaram com previsões sazonais para o Verão, recorrendo como disseste a outras fontes e inclusivamente distorcendo a origem das fontes! Aliás já não consigo precisar bem, mas dá-me a  sensação que o próprio IM reagiu às previsões sazonais que já haviam colocado! Eu continuo coma  minha opinião: previsões sazonais são um risco... a virem cá para fora através de uma fonte oficial (IM), teria que vir sempre acompanhada de um discurso intensivo sobre as incertezas da mesma! 

Quanto às evidências a previsão sazonal falha por enquanto! Mas não é de todo um falhar com "f" grande, uma vez que acabou por não se afastar muito da realidade e além disso o Verão não acabou embora eu já não espere assim muito dele! Acho que o IM anda a fazer um trabalho muito bom ultimamente e neste caso acho que não se devem atribuir responsabilidades quando a culpa do IM, a existir, é numa percentagem muito baixa...


----------



## Paulo H (19 Ago 2008 às 10:37)

Bons dias!

Estava eu folheando um dos nossos Jornais Regionais "GAZETA DO INTERIOR", quando me deparei com um artigo do nosso caro meteorologista Costa Alves. 

Posso obter o texto integral, mas o resumo via Jornal-Online diz o seguinte:

"
*BARRAGEM DA MARATECA NÃO INTRODUZIU ALTERAÇÕES *
Alvito poderá influenciar clima de Castelo Branco 
Costa Alves afirma que o Verão não está a ser muito quente  

O meteorologista Costa Alves afirma que a Barragem da Marateca não tem influência no clima de Castelo Branco, avançando que se passará o mesmo, quando a Barragem do Barbaído for construída. Já a futura Barragem do Alvito, essa sim poderá ter influência, mas realça que "é tudo muito empírico".

António Tavares

(…) A notícia continua na íntegra na edição impressa do Jornal.

13-08-2008 | Edição: 1026 "

_*[in Jornal Gazeta do Interior]*_


O texto integral, diz-nos que a nossa Barragem de Sta Águeda (também chamada de Marateca embora incorrectamente) pouco ou nada influenciou 
no clima de Castelo Branco (no entanto, adverte-nos para a falta de dados) pois trata-se de uma barragem com 38 milhões de m3 com superfície insignificante para que pudesse influenciar no clima local. Refere também a 
sua posição a 10-15km Norte pelo que Castelo Branco se encontra localizado 
exterior ao perímetro de influência das brisas de "espelho de água" cujo efeito 
se resume a 5km em torno do espelho de água (barragem). Deve também 
sublinhar-se a posição a Norte, pelo que a ocorrer vento Norte, este é 
geralmente mais seco e não é o vento dominante em Castelo Branco, embora 
diga-se de passagem que Castelo Branco não tem uma direcção de ventos 
dominantes muito bem definida e característica.

Assinala portanto que mesmo com vento norte a transportar humidade desta 
barragem não se faz sentir na cidade, embora possa eventualmente contribuir 
com alguns pontinhos apenas na humidade relativa.

Refere por curiosidade que quando regressou a Castelo Branco, estranhou o 
facto dos seus conterrâneos afirmarem que devido à Barragem de Sta Águeda 
o clima da cidade terá ficado mais ameno, tendo sido este um dos pontos que
quiz verificar não encontrou qualquer evidência, dizendo que seria interessante um estudo baseado nos dados provenientes de estações locais 
a situar-se entre a cidade e a barragem (que não existem).

Já a construção da Barragem do Alvito (com 300 milhões de m3) a situar-se a SW-W de Castelo Branco e a passar a escassos 5-8km da cidade, e sendo muito mais extensa e com maior superfície, poderá contribuir de forma mais inequívoca para o transporte de maior humidade dado perímetro de 5km de brisa de espelho de água e dada a localização em conjunto com a maior dominância dos ventos W/SW poderá induzir maior ocorrência de nevoeiros e amenizando um pouco as temperaturas! Já a futura barragem do Barbaído a localizar-se 10km a NW de Castelo Branco terá efeito praticamente nulo uma vez que se situa em vales mais encaixados reduzindo-se a superfície do espelho de água.


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2008 às 11:02)

> RESUMO MENSAL
> 
> JULHO COM TEMPERATURA E PRECIPITAÇÃO INFERIOR AO NORMAL
> 
> ...



Esse valor de 40,6ºC para Miranda do Douro parece-me muito alto. O IM não terá confundido Miranda do Douro com Mirandela?


----------



## Thomar (19 Ago 2008 às 12:43)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor de 40,6ºC para Miranda do Douro parece-me muito alto. *O IM não terá confundido Miranda do Douro com Mirandela*?



É bem capaz de teres razão, *Dan*! 
Fui verificar o tópico de seguimento do mês de julho e tens lá um post teu  (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-julho-2008-a-2331-65.html) com as temperaturas ás 14horas UTC da região norte
* e as temperaturas eram na altura de +39,3ºC em Mirandela e de +36,4ºC em Miranda do Douro!*


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2008 às 13:34)

*Balanço Climatológico do Verão de 2008​*


> O Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. informa:
> 
> 
> 1 - O Balanço Climatológico do Verão de 2008 (meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto) no Continente evidencia registos de um período caracterizado por ocorrência de tempo quente e seco.
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## Skizzo (4 Set 2008 às 21:45)

Vince, um dos gráficos que puseste para Julho (o da temp média) é de Abril 2008 

Anyway, confirma-se um Verão mais fresco aqui no litoral Norte. O calor do Sul subiu as médias nacionais, mas ainda assim a anomalia foi negativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 21:23)

Foi um Verão esquesitóide para alguns, bom para outros, e ainda houve aquelas que ainda não se aperceberam do que se passou  mas que já acabou  para o ano à mais e sabe-se lá como que anomalia negativa :assobio:


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2008 às 21:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foi um Verão esquesitóide para alguns, bom para outros, e ainda houve aquelas que ainda não se aperceberam do que se passou  mas que já acabou  para o ano à mais e sabe-se lá como que anomalia negativa :assobio:



Já acabou?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 22:05)

Dan disse:


> Já acabou?



Ainda não, mas estamos quase


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 17:41)

*Agosto seco*



> Este mês foi em geral seco a normal, registando-se quantidades de precipitação inferiores aos valores normais (1971-00), excepto nalguns locais do nordeste transmontano, no minho e beira litoral onde foi superior.
> 
> O número de dias com temperatura máxima igual ou superior a 30°c foi superior ao valor normal (1971-00), enquanto que o número de dias com temperatura máxima igual ou superior a 40°c foi observado em 2 estações meteorológicas do continente: Amareleja com 40.5ºc e elvas com 40.1ºc ambos no dia 4. Quanto aos valores médios das temperaturas máxima, mínima e média do ar em portugal continental foram inferiores aos correspondentes valores normais (1971-00) em –0.7ºc, –0.8ºc e –0.8ºc, respectivamente.
> 
> fonte: Im




*Temperatura do Ar em Agosto - Anomalia - Mínima, Média e Máxima*






*Precipitação em Agosto: Total e Anomalia
*





*Precipitação acumulada de 1 de Setembro de 2007 a 31 de Agosto de 2008 - Ano Agricola*






Mais informações em: Boletim Climatológico Mensal - Agosto 2008


----------



## Paulo H (17 Set 2008 às 11:29)

Este mês de Setembro está bemmm esquisito por estas bandas..

Até à data, a anomalia em Castelo Branco é de:

 -1.8ºC na Temperatura Máxima
 -2.1ºC na Temperatura Média
 -2.4ºC na Temperatura Mínima

Normais climatológicas para Setembro (1961-90):

Tmáx. : 28.3ºC
Tmed. : 22.1ºC
Tmín.  : 15.9ºC

Ainda que fosse um mês chuvoso de Verão ainda se compreendia o refrescamento, mas choveram apenas 2 dias por cá!

Humm.. Lá está, nem sequer 1 dia de vento entre Sul e Este pra aquecer.

E pelo que nos espera para a semana que vem.. Ainda poderá aumentar a anomalia negativa.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (23 Set 2008 às 22:33)

paulo h disse:


> este mês de setembro está bemmm esquisito por estas bandas..
> 
> Até à data, a anomalia em castelo branco é de:
> 
> ...




boa noite

não é só aí que está fora do padrão, aqui está muito frio, poderemos ter o setembro mais frio desde o início da coleta d dados em 1955. A média normal é 11,5 e está com 9,3 e o recorde é de 8,9 em 2005. Nevou um pouquinho na segunda de madrugada, sem acumular, foi bem breve.


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2008 às 19:13)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> boa noite
> 
> não é só aí que está fora do padrão, aqui está muito frio, poderemos ter o setembro mais frio desde o início da coleta d dados em 1955. A média normal é 11,5 e está com 9,3 e o recorde é de 8,9 em 2005. Nevou um pouquinho na segunda de madrugada, sem acumular, foi bem breve.



interessante q a media ai no mes mais frio é igual a lisboa no mes mais frio...
puxa é mesmo frio 11.5Cº... nem parece brasilvoces ai conseguem plantar maçã???


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2008 às 16:32)

Relatório de Setembro disponibilizado pelo IM. Precipitação intensa no Algarve e temperaturas abaixo da média (-0,7/-0,6/-0,7) em relação à normal 1971-2000




> *PRECIPITAÇÕES INTENSAS NO ALGARVE*
> A região do Algarve foi afectada por precipitação intensa devido à
> influência de uma massa de ar tropical instável associada a uma
> depressão com expressão em altitude. Em Faro o valor diário de 80.4
> ...








http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

O IM parece que se esqueceu do relatório do mês passado  
Enquanto não chega, aqui vão alguns dados relativos a precipitação até ao dia 10 Novembro.

*Ano (ultimo 365 dias):*
- Bragança: Défice 209mm
- Porto: Défice 279mm
- Lisboa: Défice 117mm
- Beja: Défice 134mm

*3 meses (últimos 90 dias):*
- Bragança: Défice 101mm
- Porto: Défice 59 mm
- Lisboa: Défice 54mm
- Beja: Défice 47mm


----------



## Ecotretas (18 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Resumo do Mês – Outubro de 2008*

Alguém me consegue explicar porque o Instituto de Meteorologia ainda não actualizou a página: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/
Será porque o GISS dá outra vez uma anomalia significativa para o nosso país? Ver em http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/maps/

Ecotretas


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Resumo do Mês – Outubro de 2008*



Ecotretas disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar porque o Instituto de Meteorologia ainda não actualizou a página: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/
> Será porque o GISS dá outra vez uma anomalia significativa para o nosso país? Ver em http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/maps/
> 
> Ecotretas



Sentiste assim tanto frio na cidade onde dizes morar?


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

Ecotretas disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar porque o Instituto de Meteorologia ainda não actualizou a página: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/
> Será porque o GISS dá outra vez uma anomalia significativa para o nosso país? Ver em http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/maps/
> Ecotretas




É uma conspiração global para esconder o frio, até o nosso IM não disponibiliza relatório porque está frio


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 12:36)

Vince disse:


> É uma conspiração global para esconder o frio, até o nosso IM não disponibiliza relatório porque está frio



está mesmo frio e eu aposto que a anomalia deste ano em portugal ande entre -0.1Cº a 0.1Cº


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2008 às 13:00)

stormy disse:


> está mesmo frio e eu aposto que a anomalia deste ano em portugal ande entre -0.1Cº a 0.1Cº



E .... ? É por isso que o IM ainda não disponibilizou o relatório ? Porque está frio ?


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 20:23)

Vince disse:


> E .... ? É por isso que o IM ainda não disponibilizou o relatório ? Porque está frio ?



ya talvez
os portugueses ficariam com mais uma coisa para desconfiarem ( como se nao bastasse o governo)....
talvez pó ano a anomalia seja de 1Cº ( coitados dos média)
boas


----------



## Ecotretas (25 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

Finalmente chegou o gráfico de Outubro do IM. Não bate a bota com a perdigota. Pus no meu blog as imagens globais, a de Espanha e a de Portugal. Vejam como o clima de Portugal é uma autêntica jangada de pedra!

Ecotretas


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2008 às 17:42)

*Relatório do IM do mês de Outubro*
Este mês em destaque a temperatura média que ficou ligeiramente abaixo da normal, mas a mínima foi a mais baixa dos últimos 15 anos.
O relatório dá também destaque às cheias muito localizadas de 18 de Outubro em Lisboa (ver tópico dedicado), mostrando algumas imagens de radar com maior resolução e com estimativa da acumulação, produtos a que nós não temos acesso.




> *Outubro seco*
> Depois de seis anos consecutivos em que no mês de Outubro se
> registaram quantidades de precipitação acima do valor normal 1971-
> 2000 (entre 2002 e 2006), este é o segundo ano consecutivo em que se
> ...





*Anomalia Temperatura (Min,Med,Max)*









*Anomalia Precipitação e totais*







in Instituto de Meteorologia - Acompanhamento do Clima


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

Ecotretas disse:


> Finalmente chegou o gráfico de Outubro do IM. Não bate a bota com a perdigota. Pus no meu blog as imagens globais, a de Espanha e a de Portugal. Vejam como o clima de Portugal é uma autêntica jangada de pedra!
> 
> Ecotretas



O que não bate a bota com a perdigota é a analise e as comparações que fazes no teu blog.

Primeiro comparas temperaturas medidas por estações meteorológicas à superfície, com temperaturas medidas na atmosfera.

Depois dizes que foram batidos vários recordes históricos de temperaturas mínimas do mês em Espanha. É verdade. Mas viste os locais onde foram?
"Rota, Jerez de la Frontera, Santander e Reina Sofia em Tenerife".
Qual deles é que está perto da nossa fronteira? 






E por fim, neste mapa, o que vês junto à fronteira de Portugal são valores normais de 40 a 60%, e valores frios de 60% a 80%.
Ora, esses 60% corresponde mais ao menos aos nossos -0,5ºC de anomalia.

Comparando com o mapa do IM, o que é que afinal está mal?
É uma verdadeira treta, o clima que tu teimas vês em Portugal.


----------



## Ecotretas (27 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

Pois é André, só não vê quem é cego ou precisa de óculos...
Em Portugal, o único espaço que tem uma anomalia inferior a -0.5ºC junto à fronteira é uma pequena faixa que corta sensivelmente Trás os Montes a meio na vertical. Em Espanha, e de sul para norte, todo o espaço compreendido a sul de Castelo Branco até Bragança, e toda a zona a norte do rio Minho tem um desvio negativo entre 60% a 80% do período de referência...
Ecotretas


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2008 às 20:15)

*Anomalias do Mês de Novembro*





















Em resumo, podemos concluir Novembro foi um mês com temperaturas  muito abaixo do normal, mas a anomalia foi mais acentuada em Bragança, Beja e Faro.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 20:28)

foi mais frio quanto mais a E...deve ser das entradas de E/NE


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2008 às 18:03)

Já está disponível o Relatório de Clima para o mês de Novembro



> Novembro foi caracterizado por valores baixos da temperatura do ar, em Portugal continental. De refereir que o valor média da temperatura mínima, 4,7ºC, é o 3º valor mais baixo desde 1931 com uma anomalia de -3,2ºC em relação à normal de 1971-2000. Os anteriores valores mais baixos são 4,35ºC em 1956 e 4, 69ºC em 1971.
> 
> Os valores mais baixos da temperatura mínima foram registados, a 28 de Novembro nas estações de Elvas,  -7,7ºC, Carrazeda de Ansiães, -7,4ºC e Mirandela, -6,4ºC.
> 
> Os valores da quantidade de precipitação foram inferiores a 60% em quase todo o território, classificando-se Novembro como seco a extremamente seco em todo território. A situação de seca meteorológica estendeu-se a quase todo o território do Continente sendo moderada nas regiões do Ribatejo e Alentejo.



fonte

Parece no entanto haver um erro neste ponto.



> Os valores mais baixos da temperatura mínima foram registados, a 28 de Novembro nas estações de *Elvas,  -7,7ºC*, Carrazeda de Ansiães, -7,4ºC e Mirandela, -6,4ºC.



O valor de -7,7ºC, no dia 28, foi registado na estação de Miranda do Douro e não na de Elvas.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Dez 2008 às 18:25)

É impressionante como andamos há 2 ou 3 anos praticamente sempre em situação de seca meteorológica, talvez à excepção de um ou outro mês.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*





Desculpem o Off-Topic mas é aquilo que sinto:


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Desculpem o Off-Topic mas é aquilo que sinto:



Aqui já não é off-topic!


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Relatório de Dezembro:



> *RESUMO MENSAL
> Continuação de situação de seca em Dezembro*
> 
> O mês de Dezembro caracterizou-se, em Portugal Continental, por
> ...


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

Já está disponível na página do IM o Boletim Climatológico Anual - 2008.



> *2008 Seco​*
> O ano de 2008, em Portugal Continental, foi caracterizado por valores médios da temperatura máxima, mínima e média do ar ligeiramente inferiores ao valor médio (1971-2000), –0.1ºC, –0.4ºC e –0.2ºC respectivamente. Durante o ano apenas nos meses de Janeiro, Fevereiro, Abril e Junho os valores da temperatura média foram superiores aos respectivos valores normais, sendo nos restantes meses inferiores.
> 
> Em relação à quantidade de precipitação, os valores registados foram inferiores ao valor da normal 1971-2000, classificando-se 2008 como um ano muito seco a seco. Apenas nos meses de Abril e Maio os valores de precipitação foram superiores aos valores médios, sendo nos restantes meses inferiores, em particular Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro.
> ...





> *
> Factos e Fenómenos Climáticos Relevantes em 2008​*
> - Em Janeiro registou-se o 2º valor mais elevado da temperatura máxima do ar para este mês desde 1931;
> 
> ...


----------

